# Wifi Atheros AR5005G

## Cookie2005

Witam

Jak zainstalować w Gentoo wifi Atheros AR5005G? (w laptopie Fujitsu Siemens L1310G)Last edited by Cookie2005 on Tue Dec 26, 2006 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

1. Przeczytaj Apel z naciskiem na punkt 6. Sam temat niewiele mówi - w przeciwieństwie do tego o co pytałeś w na forum networking&security.

2. Włożyć do slotu PCMCIA lub miniPCI i skonfigurować odpowiednio kernel oraz ...

Po co powielać pytania - wyszukiwarka na forum działa - wystarczy wpisać atheros i znajdzie co nieco... używaj wyszukiwarki - to nie boli.

----------

## shido

A może tak główką ruszyć, z przycisku search skorzystać!!!

to nie boli chyba???

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless

----------

## Poe

@shido, spokojnie.. wyluzuj, panujemy nad sytuacją..

----------

## Cookie2005

Po pierwsze przepraszam za zamieszanie jakie spowodowałem

Niestety problem nadal pozostał nierozwiązany:

W lspci znajduje:

```
02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

W iwconfig:

```
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

```

Jest ustawione 

```
CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

```

ndiswrapper -l

```
Installed ndis drivers:

modules.ndiswrapper invalid driver!

net5211 driver present, hardware present

(net5211 to nazwa sterownika producenta net5211.cat, net5211.inf)

```

Jeśli coś jest nie jasne to chętnie uzupełnie

Jeszcze raz przepraszam za zamieszanie

[edit]

Jeszcze jedno jak prośiłem kolege o pomoc przy instalacji tej karty to mówił że guzik do włączania nie jest zrobiony hardwerowo (w Windowsie jest to skonfigurowane ale w Linuksie ciężko mi powiedzieć bo po wciśnięciu dioda się nie zapala

W BIOS'ie nie ma żadnych konfiguracji dotyczących WiFi.

Mówił też coś o wersji jądra (aktualnie posiadam 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 )Last edited by Cookie2005 on Tue Dec 26, 2006 10:25 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Poe

Pierwsze primo: KODOWANIE! 

Drugie Primo: używaj znaczników [ code ] [/ code] do logów, errorów itp.

----------

## Cookie2005

Poprawione

----------

## Paczesiowa

nie uzywaj do atherosa ndiswrappera bo sie nie oplaca. atherosy maja najlepsze stery ze wszystkich kart wifi pod linuxem.

emerge madwifi-ng

----------

## Cookie2005

Zemergowalem co trzeba i mam

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:0b.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:0b.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

I nie wiem co jeszccze podac

[/code]

----------

## bartmarian

zaladuj modul atherosa

----------

## Paczesiowa

modprobe ath_pci

----------

## Cookie2005

Coś jest"

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0      no wireless extensions.

ath0       IEEE 802.11b ESSID:""

Mode:Managed  Channel:0 Acces Point:Not-Associated

Bit Rate 0 kb/s   TX-Power 0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

Retry:off  RTS thr:off  Fragment thr:off

Encryption key:off

Power Managemen:off

Link Quality 0/94  Signal level=-95dBm  Noise level=-95dBm

Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalig crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0

```

I nie wiem co dalej zrobić żeby się połączyć

----------

## Paczesiowa

poszukaj jakiegos howto o wifi po linuxem i tyle. jak nic fajnego nie znajdziesz to napisz co to za siec do ktorej chcesz sie podlaczyc. jak nic kompletnie sie nie znasz ale dziala ci pod winda to zarzuc screena z ustawieniami tej sieci z windowsowego konfiguratora.

----------

## Cookie2005

http://matman2000.webpark.pl/screen1.jpg

http://matman2000.webpark.pl/screen2.jpg

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Paczesiowa

screen drugi kliknij ustawienia zaawansowane i tam pokaz dane na temat sieci.

zobacz tez to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## Cookie2005

http://matman2000.webpark.pl/screen3.jpg

http://matman2000.webpark.pl/screen4.jpg

----------

## ro-x

a moze by tak 

```
emerge wifi-radar
```

i zobaczyc jakie sieci sa dostepne?

ps. po instalacji wyedytuj plik /etc/wifi-radar/wifi-radar.conf i zmien interface = eth2 (bo tak jest chyba domyslnie) na ath0. odpalaj z konta roota albo przez sudo. u mnie wlasnie tym wykrywam sieci, konfiguruje je i podlaczam sie do nich. o wiele szybsze i wygodniejsze od wklepywania recznie  :Wink: 

----------

## Cookie2005

Wyskakuja komunikaty:

```
ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Invalid argument

```

```
Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response[/glep]

```

I nic ciekawego w tym programie sie nie dzieje podaje co trzeba ale on nic.

Pod windowsem moge spokojnie skanowac dostepne sieci

----------

## mentorek

Witam,

Też doświadczyłem paru problemów z kartą na Atherosie. Te stery z portage są delikatnie mówiąc stare. Spróbuj z tymi z svn. Mnie pomogło. BTW. ma ktoś ebuild który pobierze źródła z svn i zainstaluje? Nie napisałem swojego z czystego lenistwa ale może się do tego zabiorę...

Co do samej konfiguracji:

1. Załaduj moduł ath_pci

2. Załaduj moduły wlan_scan_ap i wlan_scan_sta

3. Jeśli używasz sieci zabezpieczonych WEP lub WPA załaduj odpowiednio wlan_wep lub wlan_tkip

4. Załaduj moduł wlan_xauth

5. iwconfig ath0 channel X essid tutaj_ssid_ap 

6. Sprobuj połączyć sie z ap (u mnie wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf) - oczywiście w wpa_supplicant.conf powinny znaleźć się odpowiednie ustawienia dla Twojej sieci.

7. ifconfig ath0 ip_interfejsu netmask maska_sieci up

8. route add default gw ip_bramy

Po takim zabiegu wlan u mnie zaczął działać i to nawet całkiem sprawnie. Nie używam dhcp, chociaż powinno być łatwiej. Poustawiałem wszystko w skryptach init.d ale mam z nimi jeszcze problemy (czyżby za niski timeout dla ath0?).

Powodzenia,

mentorek

P.S.

Może trochę chaotycznie to opisałem ale pisałem na szybko. Będzie chwila czasu to się poprawi  :Wink: 

Aha, możesz sobie najpierw przeskanować dostępne ap za pomocą: wlanconfig ath0 list scan

Tak sprawdzisz, czy karta "widzi" Twój ap (no i nie tylko Twój).

----------

